# Fangcun vs Zhanchi



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 3, 2012)

So, I saw a lot of pages for the fangcun. But I wanted a page where I could see a clear opinion on what people like bett, so I made a graph. So please vote your choice. Also please comment your opinions on what u like better. PS: I know there's a what cube I should get page, but I wanted a graph.


----------



## emolover (Nov 3, 2012)

Linyung


----------



## ottozing (Nov 3, 2012)

Fangcun. Although without dayan hardware it's meh at best.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 3, 2012)

Please vote guys thx


----------



## bgdgyfer (Nov 3, 2012)

I pick Zhanchi because it was the original and the original plastics were very nice. The Fangun cube did not have that and the zhanchi is to the Camcuber`s Zhanchi. One of the best puzzles out there.  (My opinion)


----------



## o2gulo (Nov 3, 2012)

They are both nice, If you have the money I'd suggest you go straight to Zhanchi, But FangCun is fine anyway (much better if you change the hardware to DaYan!), but, nothing beats the Original zhanchi! You can't go wrong with either of these two anyway.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 3, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Fangcun. Although without dayan hardware it's meh at best.



For the hardware, do I just switch the core and screws and springs, or all that plus the actual centerpieces too?



emolover said:


> Linyung



Just wondering, why is the lingyun better?


----------



## emolover (Nov 3, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> Just wondering, why is the lingyun better?



Simply out of personal preference and that it has a soft crispy feel.


----------



## o2gulo (Nov 3, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> For the hardware, do I just switch the core and screws and springs, or all that plus the actual centerpieces too?




I replaced mine with the DaYan screws/washers + core only


----------



## ottozing (Nov 3, 2012)

o2gulo said:


> I replaced mine with the DaYan screws/washers + core only



That's what I did. Works like a charm.


----------



## balloon6610 (Nov 3, 2012)

I prefer guhong v1


----------



## Mnts (Nov 3, 2012)

I agree with Emolover, Lingyun is a beast. If lubed properly it does amazing performance and it is a bit faster than my Zhanchi.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Nov 3, 2012)

Personally I love my GuHong v2. This cube and my zhanchi are the same preformance wise, but I like the feel of the Guhong v2 better. Personal preference I guess.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 3, 2012)

balloon6610 said:


> I prefer guhong v1


thats's my current main, but i wanted to try something new for fun. 



ducttapecuber said:


> Personally I love my GuHong v2. This cube and my zhanchi are the same preformance wise, but I like the feel of the Guhong v2 better. Personal preference I guess.



ok thanks. i have a v1 guhong right now, but i was kinda P.0.'d at the pops. is the v2 with the torpedoes so much better at not popping like everyone says?


----------



## ducttapecuber (Nov 3, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> ok thanks. i have a v1 guhong right now, but i was kinda P.0.'d at the pops. is the v2 with the torpedoes so much better at not popping like everyone says?



I am not going to say that is is UNpoppable, but pops are minimal it will really not pop, maybe 1 in 100 solves if you tension it right. Just beware that the v1 and the v2 have very different feels, the v2 is crispier but very smooth after lubrication. If you over lube the either the v1 or v2 it will be the worst cube ever, trust me.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 3, 2012)

ducttapecuber said:


> I am not going to say that is is UNpoppable, but pops are minimal it will really not pop, maybe 1 in 100 solves if you tension it right. Just beware that the v1 and the v2 have very different feels, the v2 is crispier but very smooth after lubrication. If you over lube the either the v1 or v2 it will be the worst cube ever, trust me.



i already know from experience about the over lubricating trust me haha. but thanks for the input. i think i'll try that one out at sometime, soon hopefully. sounds about exactly what im looking for.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 3, 2012)

Guhong V1


----------



## skittlez350 (Nov 4, 2012)

imo, the best is the lingyun v2


----------



## o2gulo (Nov 4, 2012)

ducttapecuber said:


> I am not going to say that is is UNpoppable, but pops are minimal it will really not pop, maybe 1 in 100 solves if you tension it right. Just beware that the v1 and the v2 have very different feels, the v2 is crispier but very smooth after lubrication. If you over lube the either the v1 or v2 it will be the worst cube ever, trust me.



+1 , It's really good, I owned this cube since last year and it's my main and it popped on me only once, so, torpedoes are really a good help and it didn't slowed the cube that much, it's still fast as the original GuHong


----------



## applemobile (Nov 4, 2012)

emolover said:


> Linyung





This.


----------



## Hunter (Nov 4, 2012)

50mm Zhanchi


----------



## cjchristi (Jan 4, 2013)

The fangcun is pretty much exactly like the zanchai but cheaper.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 4, 2013)

My lingyun is my favorite right now. All pb's are set with my Lingyun.


----------

